# Post your favourite Unusual  and beautiful  Homes and houses



## hollydolly (May 23, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2022)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 23, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


Is that @Pepper’s apartment in New Yawk?


----------



## Marie5656 (May 23, 2022)

*Near Rochester, NY. Meet the Mushroom House. Now an Air B B

*


----------



## RadishRose (May 23, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (May 23, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Lawrence (May 23, 2022)

A go anywhere home.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 23, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


is this an NZ hobbit house ?


----------



## Wren (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Gary O' (May 23, 2022)

Post your favourite Unusual and beautiful Homes and houses​
I'm big on small cabins

Put some words to pen and paper on it;

_*It's more than even Kinkaid could replicate.
It's warmer than the warmest of wood stoves.
It has more charisma than the grandest of orators,
more appeal than the most opulent edifice built.
Yet it's simpler than the simplest of abodes.
...all the while doing its modest magic
Turning a mason jar to a drinking glass,
a tuna can to an ash tray,
a wooden apple box to a cabinet,
a burlap bag to a slip cover,
favorite old clothes to attire of choice,
a stranger to an acquaintance,
an acquaintance to a friend,
a wife to a mistress,*_
*a life....to living.*



The one at the top of my other little creation captured me;





_* 

*_


----------



## RadishRose (May 23, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> is this an NZ hobbit house ?


I don't know....


----------



## Murrmurr (May 23, 2022)

This old Boeing 727 was bought for $2,000,, moved for $4,000, and renovated for $24,000.


----------



## horseless carriage (May 23, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> This old Boeing 727 was bought for $2,000,, moved for $4,000, and renovated for $24,000.
> 
> View attachment 222214


First a plane, then a train. A third of the UK's railways were ripped in in the 1960's & 70's. One enterprising couple bought and restored, Horsebridge Station. It's the most wonderful place, furthermore they have opened it to the public. We went to a wedding there. It was just fabulous.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 23, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> is this an NZ hobbit house ?


It's an Air BNB in Washington State!

https://www.housebeautiful.com/lifestyle/news/a7116/hobbit-hole-washington-airbnb/


----------



## RadishRose (May 23, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> It's an Air BNB in Washington State!
> 
> https://www.housebeautiful.com/lifestyle/news/a7116/hobbit-hole-washington-airbnb/


Thanks @Pink Biz, I really enjoyed the site. It's been many years since I saw a copy of House Beautiful (magazine).


----------



## JonSR77 (May 23, 2022)

Falling Water - Frank Lloyd Wright House

https://fallingwater.org/


*Fallingwater* is a house designed by the architect Frank Lloyd Wright in 1935 in the Laurel Highlands of southwest Pennsylvania, about 70 miles (110 km) southeast of Pittsburgh. It is built partly over a waterfall on Bear Run in the Mill Run section of Stewart Township, Fayette County, Pennsylvania. The house was designed to serve as a weekend retreat for Liliane and Edgar J. Kaufmann, the owner of Pittsburgh's Kaufmann's Department Store.

After its completion, _Time_ called Fallingwater Wright's "most beautiful job" and it is listed among _Smithsonian_'s "Life List of 28 Places to See Before You Die". The house was designated a National Historic Landmark in 1966.In 1991, members of the American Institute of Architects named Fallingwater the "best all-time work of American architecture" and in 2007, it was ranked 29th on the list of America's Favorite Architecture according to the AIA.

The house and seven other Wright constructions were inscribed as a World Heritage Site under the title, "The 20th-Century Architecture of Frank Lloyd Wright", in 2019.


----------



## RadishRose (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Murrmurr (May 23, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> First a plane, then a train. A third of the UK's railways were ripped in in the 1960's & 70's. One enterprising couple bought and restored, Horsebridge Station. It's the most wonderful place, furthermore they have opened it to the public. We went to a wedding there. It was just fabulous.
> View attachment 222215View attachment 222216View attachment 222217


In a small, sort of backwater city in northern central Calif, a young couple bought an old rail car and converted it into a homey restaurant that served old-fashion breakfasts and lunches until late afternoon, and then served upscale dinners until late evening. It really suited the place because about half the population was well-off retired folks and the other half definitely wasn't.


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> First a plane, then a train. A third of the UK's railways were ripped in in the 1960's & 70's. One enterprising couple bought and restored, Horsebridge Station. It's the most wonderful place, furthermore they have opened it to the public. We went to a wedding there. It was just fabulous.
> View attachment 222215View attachment 222216View attachment 222217


Disused train stations became very popular as homes.. Jim Bowen lived in one with his wife and family


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> In a small, sort of backwater city in northern central Calif, a young couple bought an old rail car and converted it into a homey restaurant that served old-fashion breakfasts and lunches until late afternoon, and then served upscale dinners until late evening. It really suited the place because about half the population was well-off retired folks and the other half definitely wasn't.


Enterprising people here have done the same with Canal Boats which are moored up...


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Murrmurr (May 24, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


Nope.

Cliffs have a lifespan


----------



## hawkdon (May 24, 2022)

On the left side of that cliff pic, is that a crack i see
developing?????


----------



## Sassycakes (May 24, 2022)

OOPs !


----------



## Murrmurr (May 24, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


Tarzan had a son he named Boy, so I was going to say something about second-gen ape-man, but that looks like a Girl. And it looks like she's wearing high heels


----------



## Murrmurr (May 24, 2022)

hawkdon said:


> On the left side of that cliff pic, is that a crack i see
> developing?????


Yeah, I don't trust it.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 24, 2022)

@hollydolly 

For me, that tree house would be livin' my best life. So awesome.


----------



## Colleen (May 24, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Falling Water - Frank Lloyd Wright House
> 
> https://fallingwater.org/
> 
> ...




We've been there. Quite a place. There's also a beautiful Frank Lloyd Wright house in AZ, called Taliesin West. Completely different design than Fallingwater. He was such a talented man and way ahead of his time. Here's a photo:


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 25, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2022)




----------



## horseless carriage (May 29, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>



Where does the lavatory flush go?


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 222929
> Where does the lavatory flush go?


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2022)




----------

